
A Theory of Neural Computation with Clifford Algebras (2005) [pdf] - adamnemecek
https://www.informatik.uni-kiel.de/inf/Sommer/doc/Dissertationen/Sven_Buchholz/diss.pdf
======
MrQuincle
I'm not really aware about this application of Clifford algebra. I'll
summarize it as the algebra that operated on sets of scalars, vectors,
matrices, and up, so we can use both addition and multiplication between
Clifford objects. Just my recollection.

\+ I would assume then that keeping track of Clifford objects per neuron is
not biological plausible.

\+ I would then also assume that geometric manipulations are handled
differently than through Clifford algebra.

Just saying because biology is mentioned in a few places in the thesis as
motivation.

------
e19293001
Additional information for Clifford Algebra can be found here:

[https://slehar.wordpress.com/2014/03/18/clifford-algebra-
a-v...](https://slehar.wordpress.com/2014/03/18/clifford-algebra-a-visual-
introduction/)

~~~
tw1010
Oh that article again. It starts out great but I just get so worried about his
well-being when I read the epilogue.

~~~
rjeli
Rationalist thinking has taught us to scoff at anything greater than examining
physical reality by scientific method - greatest tragedy of the Enlightenment

~~~
tw1010
You are right. I should be more open to other perspectives outside the
paradigm I was taught. That's the only way to go against the historical
pattern discussed in the Structure of Scientific Revolutions. Thank you.

------
clwk
As I recall, the most interesting feature of these networks is that they do
better when learning geometric features in the presence of noise. Without the
added geometric structure baked into the network, the real neural nets overfit
and 'learn the noise' to a much greater extent.

